# Baby Galapagos



## N2TORTS (Sep 27, 2013)

JD~:shy:


----------



## morloch (Sep 27, 2013)

*Baby Galapagose*

Beautiful !! You have such nice torts!!


----------



## sibi (Sep 27, 2013)

I reallllly wish I had the space for this one. I love this baby!!! I can definitely afford one, but....


----------



## Holycow (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow! Very very cool.


----------



## reatrocity (Sep 27, 2013)

Love his little beady eyes!  So adorable.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2013)

Yours?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 27, 2013)

DAMN! What a beauty!


----------



## Robbie Denby (Sep 27, 2013)

Cute! 

Sent from my C6603 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 28, 2013)

The holy grail of tortoises.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Sep 28, 2013)

He's so adorable! I have a trip to the GalÃ¡pagos Islands on my bucket list. Want to see these guys in their natural habitat. 
I thought they were a protected species? How did you luckout and actually get one? 
I have added a trip to the Cove to my bucket too lol


----------



## pam (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 28, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> The holy grail of tortoises.



Amen........




Sh3wulf said:


> He's so adorable! I have a trip to the GalÃ¡pagos Islands on my bucket list. Want to see these guys in their natural habitat.
> I thought they were a protected species? How did you luckout and actually get one?
> I have added a trip to the Cove to my bucket too lol



Come on down to the Cove' anytime ....




DeanS said:


> DAMN! What a beauty!



Thanks Dean~O ! I got first pick of the litter ...















Tom said:


> Yours?



Yes Tom ....


----------



## Candy (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he's adorable. Wow, I didn't know that you wanted a tortoise of this size Jeff.  What Is Sally going to think when this one grows up so huge?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2013)

*Congrats JD, simply fantastic!*


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 29, 2013)

Candy said:


> Oh my goodness, he's adorable. Wow, I didn't know that you wanted a tortoise of this size Jeff.  What Is Sally going to think when this one grows up so huge?



Well HELLO STRANGER! 
Nice to see your sig! ..... and yes Candy , this one was to good to come true..and I do miss my big torts of the past.:shy:




ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Congrats JD, simply fantastic!*



Why thank ya Mr. Greg....


----------



## erica anne (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful. I hope you continue to post pictures of him. It will be exciting to watch him grow!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 29, 2013)

That is a real beauty!


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 29, 2013)

How exciting JD, very cool!


----------



## Foster Turtle (Sep 29, 2013)

That's one of the most beautiful torts I have ever seen!


----------



## ascott (Sep 29, 2013)

Adorable...and you will need to move out near me to find space for that one in the future...lol...


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Sep 30, 2013)

He is SOOOOOOOOO cute. I want one. LOL... How big do these get again?? I know they get big but how big do they get again???


----------



## tortadise (Sep 30, 2013)

ILoveTortoises2 said:


> He is SOOOOOOOOO cute. I want one. LOL... How big do these get again?? I know they get big but how big do they get again???



Depends on sub species. Largest is somewhere almost 800 pounds.


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Sep 30, 2013)

tortadise said:


> ILoveTortoises2 said:
> 
> 
> > He is SOOOOOOOOO cute. I want one. LOL... How big do these get again?? I know they get big but how big do they get again???
> ...



HOLY MOLY.... That is HUGE


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 30, 2013)

Such a cutie!


Life is good


----------



## DeanS (Sep 30, 2013)

ILoveTortoises2 said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > ILoveTortoises2 said:
> ...



Even a little adult won't weigh less than 500 lbs...

JD...we gotta meet up one of these days!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 30, 2013)

Hard to believe that teeny weeny darling little face will be hundreds of pounds someday. Magical!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Sep 30, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Hard to believe that teeny weeny darling little face will be hundreds of pounds someday. Magical!




I completely agree. Magical!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 30, 2013)

DeanS said:


> ILoveTortoises2 said:
> 
> 
> > tortadise said:
> ...



Absolutely Dean-o .. Your not far from the Coveâ€™ come down any time â€¦.


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure if it has been asked yet, how big will the plot of land be that you will keep him or her on?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 30, 2013)

CourtneyG said:


> Not sure if it has been asked yet, how big will the plot of land be that you will keep him or her on?



My own private Island.....


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 30, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> CourtneyG said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if it has been asked yet, how big will the plot of land be that you will keep him or her on?
> ...



Well when I eventually get my own Galap, I am going to have to join you there.


----------



## BriBri (Sep 30, 2013)

Im in luv with her color !!!

Sent from my SM-T310 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## teriangeletti (Oct 6, 2013)

the most awesome thing I have seen so far! Congrats :0)


----------

